# Gabapentin



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Well I did it, finally took a drug the Doc prescribed. Gabapentin. I think it is causing some IBS havoc, but the other reasons are good ones, and some unexpected benefits, from Gabapentin. Dangerous as all get out, probably has benzine in it or something. I want to know if it is a BENZODIAZEPINE? It is known as Neurontin also, and somewhere I saw that called a benzodiazepine. I am taking it for Trigeminal neuralgia, for which it isn't a full relief, but for the Fibro pains in my lower legs, it is providing relief that I have not known in 15 years! Also, I read that it may be used for Borderline personality Disorder, oddly enough eh? Since I have been on it, I think I see why it might be said I am a BPD. Or maybe it just makes me hypnotised and I believe I have BPD.or maybe I just disown my family because i think they are about to abandon me? [ha ha - thats what the BPD printout said!!]. The thing is that my brain has been bonked a bit too hard a few times, and I had a personaltiy change at about age 20. Bummer, but I am still here! Gabapentin seems to be helping me with those symptoms. So whats the poop on this 'Epiliptic' drug - and do any users get constipated from it? [not mentioned as one of the side effects, but that one would be obvious, as a depressant of the 'mechanism' bla bla bla...] Thanks Partners.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,This drug did nothing for me expect make my IBS D worse. I was on it for a little over a month. I'm glad its helping you. NO its not a "Benzo" like Valium, xanax. Its an Antiseziure drug given for neropathic pain off the label and Bipolar Disorder I think. It made my IBS D really bad I had to get off it. Best of Luck with it.


----------

